
Google Has Stored Some Passwords in Plaintext Since 2005 - LinuxBender
https://www.wired.com/story/google-stored-gsuite-passwords-plaintext/
======
londons_explore
Not quite as bad as it sounds.

These weren't real user passwords. They were temporary passwords for new users
to 'print out' for use on your first day of work.

Except some people might not have changed that password on the first day, and
in that case, Google was retaining the original in plaintext rather than
hashed (presumably so the administrator could reprint the sheet with the
initial password)

